
Show HN: A React drag-and-drop library - kutlugsahin
https://github.com/kutlugsahin/react-smooth-dnd
======
hippich
Some related experience:

At Blackboard we developed yet another DnD library only because existing react
solutions were not accessible - [https://github.com/blackboard/react-dnd-
ax](https://github.com/blackboard/react-dnd-ax) . But unfortunately it is not
quite "performant".

Since then I found another promising library which while not fully accessible,
provides great deal of keyboard interaction (last time I checked it in
February - library is under very active development) -
[https://github.com/atlassian/react-beautiful-
dnd](https://github.com/atlassian/react-beautiful-dnd)

We are still on a lookout for well performing solution for react, yet fully
accessible..

~~~
kutlugsahin
Before I implemented this one the closest candidate for my app was react-
beautiful-dnd but currently is does not support "copy" behavior which I need.
react-beautiful-dnd relies on react-motion for animations and beside a bigger
bundle size, to my experience css hardware accelerated transformations
provides more performance. Try them under chrome 6x slowdown performance

------
ishwarn
Right on. Can you briefly explain differences between this and the popular DnD
projects, and in what scenarios someone would use this over those?

[https://github.com/react-dnd/react-dnd](https://github.com/react-dnd/react-
dnd)

[https://github.com/clauderic/react-sortable-
hoc](https://github.com/clauderic/react-sortable-hoc)

~~~
kutlugsahin
Basically I checked both and many others before implementing this one. react-
dnd provides and high level API(i.e no animations). react-sortable-hoc has
some missing features that I needed. Especially moving things between
containers. cheers!

------
wuliwong
I only went through the demo but it worked really nicely from the user
perspective in Chrome. I've only gone as far as to test other react dnd
libraries in the same manner but I've never been as excited about them as
this. I'll try to work it into something soon. Thanks.

------
Epskampie
Just tried it on mobile, and must say it works well. Moving stuff including
scrolling feels fluent and natural. Nice work, will consider this if I need
dnd in react in the future.

~~~
kutlugsahin
Thanks for the feedback. Demo page for mobile devices needs some improvement
though.

------
dev360
Thanks for sharing! Just plugged it in for a feature I've been sitting on for
a while.

It worked right off the bat for me while react-sortable-hoc did not.

~~~
kutlugsahin
Glad that it helped you! Thanks for sharing your experience. And what was the
thing that did't work out with react-sortable-hoc?

~~~
dev360
I had a list of horizontal pills/badges that wrapped and couldn't get it to
look / drop right with react-sortable-hoc.

------
achikin
Looks very cool and API is very simple. I'm going to replace my DIY solution
in clojurescript with your component. Thank you!

~~~
kutlugsahin
Thanks! Let me know if you have any problem

------
macawfish
Woah! This is a really sweet library. Seriously, the best one I've seen.

~~~
kutlugsahin
Glad you liked it :) cheers!

------
adar
I'm a neophyte at JS, what is the reason for all the code in /dist/index.js to
be compacted into one line?

~~~
eat_veggies
It's minified to decrease its file size for faster load times

------
fleetfox
What is wrong with react-dnd?

~~~
alexchamberlain
May be better to ask what this does better?

~~~
jlg23
s/he just did ask that question.

~~~
alexchamberlain
My request was for the positive reasons to use this library, rather than the
negative reasons for not using the other.

